# [re-solved] NVIDIA: Keine Auflösung über 800x600

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich hoffe es kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen. Im Internet hab ich nichts gefunden was geholfen hätte und die Kernelkonfig bin nun so oft durchgegangen das ich aufgehört habe zu zählen.

Mein X-Server lässt einfach keine Auflösungen mehr zu die über 800x600 gehen. Was, bei einem Monitor für 1680X1050, gelinde ausgedrückt richtig SCHEISSE ist.

Dieses Problem habe ich seit der Installation von portato. Da wurde, warum auch immer, das Paket xorg-server neu installiert und seit dem habe ich dieses Problem.

Hat einer eine Idee wie das wieder in den Griff bekomme?

Hier ein paar Infos:

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_NV_present_video,

    GLX_NV_multisample_coverage

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.80

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_timer_query,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_fragment_program2,

    GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, GL_NV_half_float,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3,

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x47 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x48 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x49 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon
```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf (Die Momentane config, von XXXXXXX getesteten Varianten)

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Wed Oct  1 15:12:53 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "logitech_g15"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "ch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Acer"

        ModelName    "AL2216W"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    65.0 - 65.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

ddccontrol -p

```
ddccontrol version 0.4.2

Copyright 2004-2005 Oleg I. Vdovikin (oleg@cs.msu.su)

Copyright 2004-2006 Nicolas Boichat (nicolas@boichat.ch)

This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

You may redistribute copies of this program under the terms of the GNU General Public License.

Probing for available monitors.I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/usr/share/ddccontrol-db/monitor/ACRAD74.xml"

Document not parsed successfully.

..

Detected monitors :

 - Device: pci:02:00.0-1

   DDC/CI supported: Yes

   Monitor Name: VESA standard monitor

   Input type: Digital

  (Automatically selected)

Reading EDID and initializing DDC/CI at bus pci:02:00.0-1...

Invalid response, first byte is 0x00, should be 0x6e

0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0040: 00 00 00                                        | ...

Invalid response, first byte is 0x00, should be 0x6e

0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0040: 00 00 00                                        | ...

Invalid response, first byte is 0x00, should be 0x6e

0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................

0040: 00 00 00                                        | ...

I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/usr/share/ddccontrol-db/monitor/ACRAD74.xml"

Document not parsed successfully.

EDID readings:

        Plug and Play ID: ACRAD74 [VESA standard monitor]

        Input type: Digital

=============================== WARNING ===============================

There is no support for your monitor in the database, but ddccontrol is

using a basic generic profile. Many controls will not be supported, and

some controls may not work as expected.

Please update ddccontrol-db, or, if you are already using the latest

version, please send the output of the following command to

ddccontrol-users@lists.sourceforge.net:

LANG= LC_ALL= ddccontrol -p -c -d

Thank you.

=============================== WARNING ===============================

= VESA standard monitor
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Dec 30, 2008 11:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hierbei wäre die installierte Version von X wichtig.

----------

## musv

Grobe Vermutung: 

Der X-Server versucht die Monitorparameter per DDC auszulesen, scheitert und setzt den Monitor deswegen auf eine "sichere" Auflösung von 800x600.

Auf Anhieb hab ich die folgenden Optionen für die Monitor-Section gefunden: 

```
Section "Monitor"

   Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

   Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

EndSection
```

Zusatz: 

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch in der Screen-Section die möglichen Auflösungen mit angeben: 

```
Section "Screen"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Viel Glück

----------

## schmidicom

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hierbei wäre die installierte Version von X wichtig.

 

Installiert ist bei mir die Version x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

 *musv wrote:*   

> Grobe Vermutung: 
> 
> Der X-Server versucht die Monitorparameter per DDC auszulesen, scheitert und setzt den Monitor deswegen auf eine "sichere" Auflösung von 800x600.
> 
> Auf Anhieb hab ich die folgenden Optionen für die Monitor-Section gefunden: 
> ...

 

Hab ich jetzt versucht doch er will noch immer nicht über 800x600 gehen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

bitte mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log o.ä. bei nopaste posten!

----------

## XMath

Namd,

das Problem sollten doch wohl eher die letzten 3 Zeilen dieser Sektion sein:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Acer"

        ModelName    "AL2216W"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    65.0 - 65.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

EndSection 
```

Und die Lösung steht eigentlich auch da   :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> bitte mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log o.ä. bei nopaste posten!

 

Leider bin ich gerade dabei mein Gentoo neu zu installieren weil vor der Installation von portato ging es ja.

Wenn sich das Problem dadurch nicht lösen lässt werde ich diese hier reinposten.

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Namd,
> 
> das Problem sollten doch wohl eher die letzten 3 Zeilen dieser Sektion sein:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Zeilen habe ich erst rein geschrieben als es nicht mehr ging. Dank diesen zwei Zeilen war eine Auflösung 800x600 überhaupt erst möglich, vorher wollte er nicht einmal das akzeptieren.

----------

## XMath

Aha,

das konnte ja keiner ahnen   :Wink: 

Ich hab ebenfalls nen 22" an einer Nvidia-Karte:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "nVidia 8800GTS"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection
```

Probiers mal damit.

----------

## schmidicom

So mein Gentoo ist nun neu installiert und nun klappt es wieder wie gewohnt.

Ich weiss ja nicht was bei der Installation von portato genau abgegangen ist aber eines weiss ich, in Zukunft lass ich die Finger davon.  '''Denkt verträumt an die kuroo Zeiten zurück...   :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

Ich verwende KDE ganz OHNE xorg.conf.

Mein 22" TFT wird dann korrekt mit der richtigen Auflösung 1680X1050 betrieben.

Alle Versuche, oder besser gesagt "gebastel", an der xorg.conf gingen vor den Baum.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Siehe hier: --> KLICK

----------

## schmidicom

Hallo zusammen,

so inzwischen ist das Problem bei mir wieder aufgetaucht doch nun weiß ich wodurch es verursacht wird und was man dagegen tun kann.   :Laughing: 

Ich hoffe das andere die das selbe Problem haben sich damit ebenfalls helfen können.

Ursache:

Bei mir ist nicht nur Linux sonder auch Windows installiert. Wird nun beim einschalten des Rechners zuerst Windows gestartet und nach einem Neustart ohne richtiges abschalten Linux gebootet, ist der NVIDIA Treiber unter Linux nicht mehr in der Lage die EDID Information abzufragen. Was bewirkt das der Treiber stur auf eine Auflösung von 640x480 wechselt, oder mit etwas gebastel und Glück auf 800x600.

Lösung:

Die EDID Informationen müssen in einer Datei gespeichert werden und in der xorg.conf hinterlegt werden. Dadurch steht dem NVIDIA Treiber unter Linux immer die EDID-Info zur Verfügung auch wenn vorher Windows gestartet wurde.

Hier ein Zitat aus dem Forum von NVIDIA:

 *Quote:*   

> 0) Run nvidia-settings (where the problem is not present)
> 
> 1) Under the GPU section, click on the entry for the DFP, and then click the 'Acquire EDID' button, and save the EDID somewhere.
> 
> 2) Add the CustomEDID option to the Device section of xorg.conf:
> ...

 

Meine Übersetzung:

1. Starte das Programm nvidia-settings während das Problem nicht vorhanden ist.

2. Wähle unter GPU den DFP Eintrag aus und klicke auf 'Acquire EDID'. Speichere die Datei an einem beliebigen Ort ab. (z.B. /etc/X11/edid.bin)

3. Füge in der xorg.conf unter der Section Device folgende Option hinzu:  Option "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/edid.bin"

EDIT:

Der Grund warum ich solche Probleme hatte habe ich inzwischen auch herausgefunden. Das ganze passierte weil eine Unverträglichkeit zwischen meiner NVIDIA Grafikkarte und dem ATI/AMD Chipsatz meines Mainboards entstand.

Allem Anschein nach ist es keine Gute Idee ATI und Nvidia zu mischen egal in welcher art und weise. Nun habe ich wieder ein Mainboard mit einem nForce Chipsatz also von Nvidia und nun funktioniert wieder alles auch ohne gebastel an der xorg.conf

----------

